
Foxconn Wants 1 Million More Robots In 3 Years - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2011/08/02/worlds-largest-electronics-manufacturer-foxconn-wants-1-million-more-robots-in-3-years-bye-bye-human-labor/
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827861>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827882> <\- This has over 100 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830614>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2831344>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836538>

